# Business Start In Thailand



## meekz

I am moving to Thailand with my boyfriend. We will locate in Bangkok for few months so we can use this as a base of operations and venture out to determine where we want to live.
I am semi-retired and need to suppliment my income. Toward this end, can someone advise me on the easiest way to establish a business in Thailand. This would be primarily a service business directed at non-Thai visitors. Also, in terms of Visa's, is it possible to have the business employ myself and boyfriend to obtain a work visa? What is the best and easiest way to deal with this stuff?


----------



## synthia

First, you can't be the sole owners of a business in Thailand. You are required to have half of it owned by Thai citizens. A lawyer would set this up for you. The practice useed to be that the lawyer found 'investors' who would put their name on the business if they were paid a small annual fee. Frequently these people did not exist or were dead, and the lawyer pocketed the fees. There have been changes in the law, one of them being that the Thai owners have access to the business bank accounts.

If you set up a business then you can get a business visa.

Starting a business is a risky proposition, and it is even more so in a foreign country. Usually it takes a few years for a business to show a profit, no matter where it is located.

I spent five months listening to a man who bought an existing business that was grandfathered in under the old laws talk about things like officials who show up claiming fees hadn't been paid, or had been increased. He essentially kept paying them over and over. And that was a minor problem, and he wasn't set up under the new rules.

If you need to supplement your income, teaching English as a second language would be a more reliable option, especially if you can find a job that will sponsor you for a work visa. Many people work under the table, but then have problems with visas, since the Thai government has changed the rules several times in the last few years. If you get a business visa, then there is no need to get a work visa. You may need to return to the UK to get the business visa.

Look through this forum at other threads about setting up a business, and check Home - Thaivisa.comfor discussions of the visa regulations.

If you need the money to live on, it isn't really a good idea. Working part-time teaching English may suit you better, even at the relatively low wages ESL teachers get in Thailand (relative to some other countries).

Some countries, like Panama, are welcoming to people who want to move there and set up a business. Others, like Thailand, are not. With the exception of the business I mentioned above, every foreign business owner I met in five months in Chiang Mai was married to a Thai, and had the business in the spouse's name.


----------



## Winkie

Consdier also, that unless you have BOI (Board of Investment) aproval, also you will have to have 4 Thai Employees per every Foreign Work Permit. That means your ocmpnay will need a total of 10 employees (including yourself and your boyfriend).

What you are are trying to do is very tough inb Thailand, requires a lot f research, and really should only be undertaken by someone with much Thai business experience.

What Synthia has mentioned above is just the tip of the Iceburg.

Search for Foreign Business Act.

What you are trying to do0, may also be on the list of prohibited occupations also. Basically Thailand will welcome foreign workers if they are bringing something special to Thailand. If the job can be done by a Thai, then often that occupation is protected.

Winkie


----------



## owenjones

Setting up a business in Thailand - and running it - is horrendous. 
I have been told that it is 6 Thais per permit and that books need to be audited, by a Thai, on a monthly basis. Many local officials are unsure of the regulations, so be careful what regulations you to try to comply with - seek expert ex-pat advice from a specialized firm in Thailand.
Thaivisa.com is helpful to start looking for a reliable firm.


----------



## SteinKR

owenjones said:


> Setting up a business in Thailand - and running it - is horrendous.
> I have been told that it is 6 Thais per permit and that books need to be audited, by a Thai, on a monthly basis. Many local officials are unsure of the regulations, so be careful what regulations you to try to comply with - seek expert ex-pat advice from a specialized firm in Thailand.
> Thaivisa . com is helpful to start looking for a reliable firm.


As far as I know you still need an employment ratio of 4 Thais per foreigner. Moreover, you need to register a capital of THB 2 Million per work permit issued --> for 2 workpermits you would have to register THB 4 Million.

Every company have to follow basic accounting laws like submitt auditing report - annally I believe -, register and pay VAT & Withholding Tax etc.

It is, like Owen mentioned, so many rules and regulations in Thailand that you better seek professional advice to avoid to be screwed up. 


Stein A.


----------



## klikster

meekz said:


> I am moving to Thailand with my boyfriend. We will locate in Bangkok for few months so we can use this as a base of operations and venture out to determine where we want to live.
> I am semi-retired and need to suppliment my income. Toward this end, can someone advise me on the easiest way to establish a business in Thailand. This would be primarily a *service business directed at non-Thai visitors*. Also, in terms of Visa's, is it possible to have the business employ myself and boyfriend to obtain a work visa? What is the best and easiest way to deal with this stuff?


Have you checked to see if foreigners are allowed to conduct the business you are interested in doing? Many occupations are restricted .. especially in the travel sector.


----------

